# BSN's ATRO-PHEX???



## kenwood (Oct 18, 2006)

when is it released?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 19, 2006)

Soon I hope. We are getting lots of request for it already.


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2006)

What is it?


----------



## kenwood (Oct 19, 2006)

fufu said:


> What is it?



This-  ATRO-PHEX???


----------



## fufu (Oct 19, 2006)

kenwood said:


> This-  ATRO-PHEX???


----------



## Flakko (Oct 19, 2006)

Could be a good one, because the Endo-Rush was crazy when it first came out! I think that had to recall it, because the formula was too strong.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 19, 2006)

Flakko said:


> Could be a good one, because the Endo-Rush was crazy when it first came out! I think that had to recall it, because the formula was too strong.



Yes, they did disappear for a while but we got it all stocked back up now.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 19, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> Yes, they did disappear for a while but we got it all stocked back up now.



hey btw, have you tried them IDS Mass Tabs?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 20, 2006)

I drink coffee and it does the same thing.


----------

